# 60 days to go .....



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Where is the time going  ? The days seem to be flying past and the project list doesn't get any smaller !!

So where am I at with projects...?

I have built my columns, now working on the tops and then need to paint them. Hope to have these completed by the end of this week.

Finally came up with a motor to use for my witch stirring the cauldron. It's a rotisserie motor, completely encased so hopefully will be weather proof. Cost $1.50 at Value Village  - so now need to get that underway

I have completed the skeleton for my scarecrow and slowly working on corpsing him. 

Other projects on the go are ... 

New Coffin dweller, have the head almost finished then need to make some hands.

Candles - using the battery tealights and PVC pipe technique

Gargoyles - have one head finished and the next one on the go ...

Projects that I havent started yet 

Boarded up windows... may use styrofoam made to look like lumber. (or just find a couple of pallets )

Would like to add another witch this year 

May have to make some extra fence panels 

Need to work out how to decorate the garage as we are adding this to our haunt this year.

And with all that also need to keep an eye on the forum. 

I think I need to find an assistant !!!!!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

More progress on the columns, final design for the top now decided on. Should look pretty good when completed but I will save any details until they are completed and I can take pics of them.

Started to work on the oscillating fan I am going to use for a prop with a moving head, yet another project underway ! Cage and blade is off, now need to decide if I need to cut down the shaft. Maybe I should decide on the head for the prop before deciding 

Made a small flickering candle using a battery operated candle I picked up at a yard sale (in fact I picked up two )

They were both missing bulbs, but by rewiring a flickering tealight to extend the LED, I made a candle in a brass holder (the brass holder came with the battery operated candle. )

I still have one to do, so I will make this an how to ...

More progress reports to follow


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

And the columns are all but finished !

Just need to add some more aging especially to the top and spheres 










Now to move on with the next project ...


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

... and I could not get started on anything today  

Maybe I exhausted the creative streak over the last few days. At the moment I am trying to come up with the stirring motion for the witch and cauldron.

The arms of the witch will need to be "loose" to allow the stirring ... I have a couple of ideas on doing this. So once the motor is established I can do a dry run


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Just completed installing the motor into the cauldron for the stirring motion. Works just great ! the rotisserie motor runs at just the right speed. So now I need to get the witch down from the attic and modify her arms to move freely. Also need to get the old cauldron down and use the lighting that gave a cooking glow 

I now have a new project to work on. The apparel department where I work have a mannequin that was damage and was going to put it in the trash compactor !! 

Well needless to say, I stepped up to the plate and salvaged it. Due to some strange setup where you can't be seen to be given anything as a gift (even though it was going to be trashed) I had to pay a nominal amount to purchase it. So I got a full mannequin (one with out the head) for 25c !

All that is wrong is the arm need fixing on !


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, not quite rested. Did a run out to a few stores to see what was about.

Hit one of the Dollar Tree stores and got those bottle labels everyone was talking about  

Also got a couple of the barbed wire, and a 4 pack of squishy bats brains 

Went to Big Lots and wasn't that impressed to be totally honest. They have a mummified cat, which I have not seen anywhere else, but the rest seemed to be the same old same old. The don't seem to have half the selection from last year. 

Went to Party Depot, and they had most of the Halloween stuff out. Only problem was we got there at 6:50 and they close at 7:00. So it was a flying visit to say the least.

Next hit was Target ... disappointed that they only had one aisle done and only half full, mainly lights and motion activated stuff.

Finally went to K Mart on the way home. They had quite a bit of they Halloween goods out, but most was the same as last year. Didn't really see any "must haves" or "I Wants".

I have to be honest and say that Dollar Tree have been the only store that I've been impressed wit6h this year so far.

So no further progress on props at this particular time, but it's only 9pm !!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Yesterday (Sunday) :

I finished painting the head for my coffin dweller. Also got my candlestick flickering candles done together with an how to.

Updated my website with the how to and a few pics for my tombstone how to.

Stopped off at a yard sale, and picked up two black light units for $5, also got a Styrofoam wig head for 99c at goodwill together with a latex mask for 1.99

Unfortunately, I had to start work at midnight so had to get to bed way early.

Today (Monday)

Worked midnight to 8:30am Setting the Halloween candy at our store. After getting a few hours sleep, started working on the painting and aging of the skeleton for my scarecrow

Started playing around with a couple of "jars" that will be used in the laboratory that will occupy the garage

So, still have a number of projects to complete and a few I havent even started yet !!!


----------

